# Onkyo HT-R990



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

Have been looking at the Onkyo 758 on the A4L site and the price dropped to 179.99, but I was just browsing ebay and found two Onkyo 990 receivers for sale. The prices are both sub $150 which seems decent to me. Does anyone out there have any experience with this receiver? I know it is THX certified, but that's the extent of what I know. Thank you!


----------

